# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  tour du lich thai lan rẻ nhất têt 2013 ms vy 0906981033

## vy_vietasia123

*CÔNG TY LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIET ASIA* *171 NAM KỲ KHỞI NGHĨA F7 Q3, TP.HCM* *TEL : (08) 3932 6192 /  FAX : (08) 3932 6193* *LIÊN HỆ: ngọc vy : 0906981033* Email: vy.vietasia@yahoo.com http;vietasia.vn 




*KHởi Hành:* Tết 2013
*Khách sạn:*
*Khuyến mãi:* Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút, Tiệc BBQ Hải sản Tại nhà hàng , Vườn thú hoang dã Safariworld lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, Show chuyển đổi giới tính…
Ngày 1: Sài Gòn – Bankok
6h00 : Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục checkin đáp chuyến bay đi* Thái Lan*  với hãng bay tiêu chuẩn 5 sao trên thế giớ TK ( Hãng Hàng Không Thỗ Nhĩ Kỳ) . Đến sân bay quốc tế Suvarnabhumi của vương quốc Thái Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…</>
Ngày 2:Bankok -SAFARI WORLD – SRIRACHA TIGER ZOO – PATTAYA (Ăn sáng – trưa – tối)
*SÁNG:* Đoàn dùng Buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: Tiếp tục đi tham quan công viên Safari World – _Vườn thú thiên nhiên Hoang Dã lớn nhất Châu Á sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác sửng sốt thú vị khi đứng trước một không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới…_ là 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng với các tiết mục đặc sắc: màn trình diễn độc đáo của các chú khỉ, Show diễn tái hiện những pha hành động của Cao Bồi… Vườn Thú Safari Thái Lan *TRƯA:* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại công viên Safari World. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến Pattaya. Trên đường Quý khách ghé tham quan: *Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show biểu diễn Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv… *TỐI:* Đến Pattaya nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi và dùng bữa tối. Quý khách tham gia chương trình buổi tối: khám phá Pattaya – thành phố ăn chơi về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Pattaya. Ngày 3: PATTAYA – ĐẢO CORAL – TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ – NONOOCH – KHAU CHEE CHAN – MESSAGE THÁI CỔ TRUYỀN – PATTAYA (Ăn sáng – trưa – tối)
SÁNG: Đoàn dùng Buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) Bằng canô cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc). *CHIỀU:* Về lại đất liền xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm trưa, sau đó tham quan:
*Xưởng chế tác đá quý* – trung tâm trưng bày đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. *Làng dân tộc Nonooch,* với hàng ngàn loài Hoa Lan đẹp nhất trên thế giới và các loài giống cây hiếm trên thế giới được nhập về Thái Lan gieo trồng với giá hàng chục ngàn usd. *Xem show* diễn tái hiện lại cuộc chiến giữa Thái Lan và Miến Điện. Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm xúc vui nhộn với show Voi, (voi làm xiếc vơi gần 30chú voi lớn nhỏ đá bóng, phi tiêu, chơi bowling, dancing…) rất thú vị. Đặc biệt là voi vẽ tranh…
Tiếp tục tham quan *Khau Chee Chan*, với hình Thích Ca dát vàng cao 118 mét, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Rama thứ 9 của Thái Lan.
*TỐI:* Quý khách thư giãn với chương trình *massage Thái cổ truyền*. *Ăn tối BBQ* hải sản khẩu vị Thái thật phong phú… Sau đó xe đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Pattaya về đêm. Ngày 4: PATTAYA – VƯỜN BƯỚM – TRUNG TÂM ĐỒ DA – TRUNG TÂM NGHIÊN CỨU RẮN ĐỘC – CHÙA WAT YANAWA – DẠO THUYỀN TRÊN SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA – SHOW PÊĐÊ – BANGKOK (Ăn sáng – trưa – tối)
*SÁNG:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok, Trên đường về ghé tham quan *Trung tâm mô hình đảo Yến Phuket*, nơi trưng bày sản phẩm nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc Thai Land và tìm hiểu về Cao Hồ Cốt.
Sau đó tham quan *Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc*.
Cửa hàng trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối…
Xe đưa Đoàn đưa khách cùng cơm trưa tại:
*Nhà hàng Hồng Kông* được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc.
*Dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya* huyền thoại, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.
*Chùa Thuyền – Wat Yan Nawa* là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông vào đời vua Rama III – chùa có lịch sữ lâu đời linh thiêng ở địa phương, cùng với kiến trúc Thái là các Chedi cao vút mang đậm phong cách thời Ayuthaya, Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình…
*TỐI:* Ăn tối với món l*ẩu Thái Suki*, Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng *(show Pêđê)* do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok, tự do tham quan Bangkok về đêm. Ngày 5: BANGKOK – FREE DAY – TỰ DO MUA SẮM (Ăn sáng)
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý Khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như World Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, MBK, Big C…
Khu chợ sỉ Pratunam Market, Rachada Sago…
Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok.(Ăn trưa và tối tự túc).
Ngày 6: BANGKOK – CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG – HOÀNG CUNG MÙA HÈ VIMANMEK – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa coupon)
Đoàn dùng Buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
*Hoàng Cung Mùa Hè VIMANMEK*, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ – Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. Hoàng Cung Thai Lan vể đêm Chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950 Người địa phương cho rằng bức tượng lớn nhất thế giới này biểu thị cho sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng. Tượng Phật Vàng Thái Lan *CHIỀU:* Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay khởi hành về TP.HCM. Quý khách dùng bữa trưa coupon tại sân bay.
Đến TP.Hồ Chí Minh, kết thúc chương trình, chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp Quý khách vào những chuyến du lich sau. *Giá tour người lớn  ;10,085,000 vnd*
*Giá vé trẻ em:* *9.220.000 vnđ( Ngủ chung với cha mẹ)*
*Bao gồm*
  Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn.
Thuế sân bay 2 nước, phí an ninh du lịch & phí phụ thu xăng dầu.
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, 4*sao  (phòng đôi/ 02 người lớn)
SUIVER SUITE HOTEL*,* ROYAL PALACE HOTEL*,* MIRAMAR*,*PHUPHAYA RESORT*,*AIYAREE PALACE*,* GOLDEN BEACH …
  Chi phí ăn uống, tham quan theo chương trình.
Phương tiện vận chuyển theo chương trình.
Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình.
Trưởng đoàn VietasiaTravel & HDV địa phương suốt tuyến.
Quà tặng Vietasia Travel: khăn lạnh, nước suối, nón, bao da passport.
Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền.
BBQ Hải sản tại nhà hàng địa phương
Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến (Mức bồi thường tối đa 200.000.000VNĐ/khách và bảo hiểm du lịch tại Thái Lan).
*Không bao gồm*
  - Hộ chiếu ( còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng)
  - Chi phí cá nhân, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn.
  - Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV địa phương : 65.000đ / khách / ngày
  - Visa nhập VN đối với Việt Kiều hoặc mang quốc tịch nước ngoài: 750.000đ / khách(giá trị 30n)
*Lưu ý :*
  - Quý khách vui lòng nộp 2 tấm hình 4*6 và Hộ chiếu bản chính(giá trị sử dụng trên 6 tháng) để làm visa
- Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : thiên tai, khủng bố… hoặc do sự cố hay có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa … thì công ty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an tòan cho Quý khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh. – Viet Asia Travel cam kết sẽ hỗ trợ thông tin và giúp đỡ quý khách trong khả năng của mình, nhưng từ chối không chịu trách nhiệm thanh toán bất cứ khoản chi phí phát sinh nếu quý khách bị cơ quan di trú nước sở tại giữ lại tại cửa khẩu hoặc không cho phép nhập cảnh cùng với đoàn. Trong trường hợp này, dù không muốn, nhưng do qui định của nhà cung cấp dịch vụ của nước sở tại, buộc lòng từ chối không hoàn trả bất cứ khoản chi phí nào cho quý khách dù dịch vụ này chưa được thực hiện.
***.TRƯỜNG HỢP HUỶ TOUR*
  - Huỷ tour sau khi đã có visa mất 100% tiền cọc.
- Hủy trước 7 ngày: chi trả 50% tổng số tiền tour. – Hủy từ 4 đến 6 ngày: chi trả 80% tổng số tiền tour.
- Hủy trong vòng 3 ngày: chi trả 100% tổng số tiền tour.

----------


## dhuynhhuu.hoanggia

Tour du lich Mui Ne, Da Lat, Nha Trang, Thai Lan, Campuchia Cty Ho

                         Tour du lịch Thái Lan khuyến mãi 15%  (6N/5D)
 *Thời Gian:* 6 Ngày/5 Đêm
*Khởi Hành:**hàng tuần* 
*Phương Tiện:* Máy Bay
*Gía Tour Trọn Gói:* 6.888.000 VND/Khách
Du Lịch Hoàng Gia áp dụng *khuyến mãi 15%* giá chỉ còn *6.888.000* VND/1Khách, quý khách sẽ tận hưởng các dịch vụ đính kèm như tặng* 1 xuất Massage Th*ái, ăn trưa tại tòa nhà* 56 Tầng Pattaya,* *Nhà Hàng Pattin,* tham quan *Safari World... 
**Văn Phòng Chính*
Address :
MB Bank Building, Số 2A Ng Th Minh Khai, F ĐaKao, Q1

Tel :

 Hotline
08.39110030      -      International Call :     +84.839110030
 08.39110056      -   
* Mr Thái 0983.775572 / Mr Vũ - 0909919577 / Ms Hương 0948.551009*

Fax :
08,39115608 / 08.62556604

Email
info@dulichhoanggia.com.vn






Lưu ý: không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và nặng hơn ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------

